# Must Sell 2004 Outback 26Rs $10,000



## sl1960a (Nov 13, 2007)

Must Sell 2004 Outback 26RS $10,000

I am going through a divorce and unfortunately must sell my 2004 Outback 26RS. It is in EC and has had minimal use since I bought it 11/07. If you're not familiar with this model it is PERFECT for families and can be towed easily. Has the dual bunk beds (can sleep adults), queen pullout, foldout couch, and dinette bed conversion to sleep up to 8 adults easily. The AC will freeze you out (if that's what you like). Furnace, 2-door refrigerator (works great), large pantry with drawers, three burner stove w/oven, large microwave, outside, fold-down two burner stove, outside shower, new 12V marine battery, two 30 gallon LP tanks, six gallon water heater with very fast recovery, 16ft. awning, four stabilizer jacks, CD-AM/FM radio, TV antenna with booster (two hookups), lots of storage too. It also has a few mods including door flip under stove, two MaxAir II vent covers and MaxxAir's Turbo/Maxx with thermostat over center vent, and Serta 2-inch memory foam for all beds (except the dinette). Smoke and pet free too. Also has BAL wheel chocks and new water hose (never used).

I am located in the Peoria, IL area and would love to sell this to somebody who can enjoy it the way I was hoping I would. If you have any questions, need more information or pictures including the floor plan, please let me know. 
Thanks - Mark

PS - I'll also winterize it for no charge.

Here's several pics of it - http://s235.photobucket.com/albums/ee198/sl1960a/2004%20Outback%2026RS/?start=0
more specs - http://keystone-outback.com/index.php?page=specs&year=2004

Specification - Description
Length - 26'5"
Width - 8'0"
Height - 9'11"
Hitch Weight - 600 lbs
Dry Weight - 4,480 lbs
Cargo Weight - 1,520 lbs
Fresh Water Capacity - 45 gallons
Grey Water Capacity - 28 gallons
Black Water Capacity - 28 gallons
Tire Size - 205/75D14C

Exterior
* Filon exterior fiberglass * PDM rubber roof
* Jalousie windows throughout * Safety glass
* 2 30-lb. LP bottles * Drip rails with drip caps
* Radius entrance doors * Grab handle and Handicap handle at entrance door
* TT=21'-26':9'11" ext. height top of A/C * TT=28":10'1" ext. height top of A/C
* Heated and enclosed underbelly and tanks and valves

Interior
* Grab handles inside at entrance doors * Water, soil and stain-resistant fabric
* Mini blinds on all windows * Congoleum flooring
* Carpet in bedrooms * Large overhead cabinets
* Residential style concealed cabinet door hinges * Wood side drawers with residential-style drawer guides
* Upholstered headboard * Molded acrylic dinette table

Appliances & Equipment
* 2-door 6 cu. ft. refrigerator * 3-burner range
* 6-gallon water heater * 30,000 BTU furnace
* Water heater bypass kit * 1-piece molded acrylic countertops and sinks
* Porcelain stove top * Flush fit sink cover/cutting board
* Hi-rise faucet in galley * Monitor panel
* Compression waterline fittings

Running Gear
* 205-14 trailer tires * 10" electric brakes
* Leaf spring "equalizing" suspension system * 8" 1-beam frame, totally powder-coated

Electrical
* Patio light with amber lens * Ceiling lights with wall switches
* Outside 120-volt receptacle * 30-amp. Power cord
* 55-amp. (solid state) converter * battery bracket

Bath
* Power roof vent * 1-pieece molded acrylic lavatory sink with sink cover
* Skylight over tub * Grab handle at bathtub


----------



## sl1960a (Nov 13, 2007)

just added a link with numerous pictures - http://s235.photobucket.com/albums/ee198/sl1960a/2004%20Outback%2026RS/?start=0


----------



## sl1960a (Nov 13, 2007)

sl1960a said:


> just added a link with numerous pictures - http://s235.photobucket.com/albums/ee198/sl1960a/2004%20Outback%2026RS/?start=0


FYI - My 2004 Outback 26RS has been sold.


----------

